# 2011 hca x11



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

cant wait to see em'


----------



## LeLynx34 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Bill,

We wants PICS !!!.


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

new bow= awesome. I like the guys i met from HCA at an IBO shoot, I like that they're speed freaks like me


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Bburg HuntNFish said:


> The new 2011 HCA X11 is on it's way and will post pic's and features in the days to come:wink:


Bill... its been like days now... 

time for the show :thumbs_up


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe a 37-38" speed pro ?? I'd buy one.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Waiting for the bow to arrive,should be next week and then I'll post pic and info.This is only bow to be released before the ATA show is what Nathan(HCA) told me. 
SRR , I'm not sure ,But that might be possible?
Also maybe they could come up with a Speedier bow?


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

HCA makes a good bow, bought a speed pro a few months ago and WOW I have never shot a bow that good.

Look forward to what they have coming out (hopefully 38" speed pro)

Good luck HCA!!


----------



## bowyerD (Aug 24, 2010)

Hang in there Tiner. We still need to get you into a new bow.My 2wk old X10 is for sale?


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Love HCA!


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Pics ?


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully the bow will be here by weds,thurs.I'll post pic asap


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope they bring back the carbon riser for 2011…..


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

Bump


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

HCAarchery said:


> Bump


bump for what ????


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

I was bord so I bumped it does that bother you ???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

HCAarchery said:


> I was bord so I bumped it does that bother you ???????????????????????????????????????????????????


Another bored bump....What week was he talking about putting pics up??


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

I emailed him waiting on an answer..


----------



## slowzuki2003 (May 11, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> bump for what ????


A bump for you!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

another week, no bow pics yet, where does the time go........


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just saw a pic of this bow in a mag.......It looks good!
Good luck HCA in 2011!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Pictures?????


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

VA2 said:


> Just saw a pic of this bow in a mag.......It looks good!
> Good luck HCA in 2011!


VA2 : what mag had the pic ???

*** cant believe no pic has surfaced as of yet...


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

This is supposedly from Nathan on the HCA forums for you guys that are interested:

"Finishing up 2011 developments which include:
-2 new bows to be released at ATA show 2011
* 1 long ATA bow similar to Supreme Pro (possibly a pre-ATA release)
* Speed Bow (Currently finishing up last phase of Prototyping and testing) 
* New Speed Pro model"

http://www.highcountryarchery.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3765


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

The bow I saw in Arrow Trade Mag is the Speed Pro X-11.......No spec's on bow but they have the speed listed up to 355fps Ibo!!!!!


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

same limbs, same cam system??


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

bcycle said:


> same limbs, same cam system??


seen the pic of the new Speed Pro X11... riser same as Speed ProX10... Cams & Limbs definetly took on a totally new look from any past HCA...

*** any word from Bill : Bburg HuntNFish ??? hope all things are well...


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry guys.Been really covered up and getting ready for the ATA show.
My 2011 X10 has not been shipped yet as I had been out of town :wink:
and there is another post on here with the X11. I'll see if Nathan and I can send pics from the booth as well


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Bburg what can you tell me about the hca arrows havent heard anything in awhile.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Arrows are still in the line up and ready to ship


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

bcycle said:


> same limbs, same cam system??


NO, Split limbs and new modular cams for the X11
X10 will remain with a few chanhges in riser
Raptor is same as X10 but solid glass limbs and lower price


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Bburg HuntNFish said:


> NO, Split limbs and new modular cams for the X11
> X10 will remain with a few chanhges in riser
> Raptor is same as X10 but solid glass limbs and lower price


When will the eliminator be ready to ship.


----------



## bowyerD (Aug 24, 2010)

like to know as well on the eliminator


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Saw the arrow trade ad, *it looks really sharp. *
Kind of dissapointed I aint seen any other pics or info.......


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

slowzuki2003 said:


> A bump for you!


Thanks I needed that......bump me again would ya please,,,,but put a picture or some specs on these bows with the bump too okay ????

lol...I sort of doubt the last part,,,but its all good,,,,,this manufactorer section should be labeled " THE BUMP"


U heard of the grind,,,now welcome to the BUMP. There must be 15 threads in this section that are all getting bumped while waiting for some info....lol....Pretty comical how these manufactorers play with us in anticipation.


So here is my BUMP

BUMPEROO


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know if HCA still puts winners choice on there bows.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## plasticman (May 9, 2009)

*New high country pics*

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I shot the new HCA bows at the ATA show in Indy. I'll be replacing my Speed Pro with and X11 for sure.


----------



## abrams1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I will for sure be doing the yearly upgrade to x11!!! looks and feels BadAss


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

any actual pics of the x11 yet? or of the eliminater?


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

the new high country archery website is up and running! www.highcountryarchery.com


----------



## OUTRIDER AZ (Feb 21, 2011)

I just saw the new HCA website looks great the new x11 looks awsome cant wait to shoot it. I have the x10 and nothing shoots faster that and very easy to tune im shooting 422fps w/ broadheads I love it.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Just checked it out has a few bugs left but a hell of a first step and Im glad to see it.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad you likr it


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

What the status of the X11? I hope its delayed to make it better!


----------



## LeLynx34 (Nov 8, 2004)

When they will be released ???.


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

We are waiting on components from the dipper and anodizer .Slowly but surley they will start shipping soon. Dont have an exact date yet. Waiting on those last few things. Will post when they are shipping. Happy Easter!


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

What is the latest on shipping date ?

ttt


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

we dont have a set date that we are sticking too. we are kind of at the wits of the dippers and anodizer i guess. When they can get them done is when HCA will have them and start building them. My Guess is about 2 more weeks. But thats just me, could be sooner. I dont know an exact date or if the 2 weeks is too long. Just my guess and feeling.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Man that sucks. Im ready to get my new bow


----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)

OUTRIDER AZ said:


> I just saw the new HCA website looks great the new x11 looks awsome cant wait to shoot it. I have the x10 and nothing shoots faster that and very easy to tune im shooting 422fps w/ broadheads I love it.


422 fps Damn....That is fast. Maybe 322 fps. First and only post makes me a little suspicious though. I would still like to shoot one of those X-11's coming out. Nice specs.


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

lol they will be here before you know it. And 422 fps is very possible.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

any update on the X11 shipping ?

Also, the HCA online store does not show some of the accessory's picture, which making item identification kind of difficult.


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> any update on the X11 shipping ?
> 
> Also, the HCA online store does not show some of the accessory's picture, which making item identification kind of difficult.


They are still working on the website and makin changes to it still. I know i can't access the dealer page yet. That part of the website isnt up yet. I will be getting an update today or tomorrow, Let everybody know what i find out. Got a good feeling about it though


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

feverarchery said:


> They are still working on the website and makin changes to it still. I know i can't access the dealer page yet. That part of the website isnt up yet. I will be getting an update today or tomorrow, Let everybody know what i find out. Got a good feeling about it though


ok, txs for the update.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

What is the latest on X11 shipping ? If dipping is an issue, can we get un-dipped bows ?


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> What is the latest on X11 shipping ? If dipping is an issue, can we get un-dipped bows ?


Bows will be shipping out (if everything goes right) last week of June, 1st week of July. The company that is doing all the dipping anodizing, coloring etc already has all the components. They are scheduled to be colored the week of the 19th of June. Then shipped back to HCA to be built. As as said everything is scheduled if everything goes right to be shipped out the last week of June or the 1st week of July.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone received their X11 yet ? If so, can you post your pictures ?


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> Anyone received their X11 yet ? If so, can you post your pictures ?


There is a date set for shipping. HCA has a shipping date of the 25th of this month. So dealers should start to see them on the 27th. The coloring company didn't get the tool to hold the risers quite right which but everything back a week again ( a couple weeks ago). HCA has been getting the completed risers in and are begining building. We Are almost there!


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

anyone held or seen an x11 :noidea:


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

BMG said:


> anyone held or seen an x11 :noidea:


they started to ship a week ago. So somebody should of held one by now. Looks like nobody that is on AT got one yet.


----------



## Shedfreak88 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well Its been awhile with little talk of the x11. How is it? any reviews yet? I'm looking to get one but dont have anywhere around here to look at and shoot one so I'd like to hear what you guys think....


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Best Bow around the hunting camp.

HCA still got the magic!


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump for great bows from HCA


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

How are they tuning and what kind of speeds?


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

Strotherized said:


> How are they tuning and what kind of speeds?


the 2011 x11 tunes very easy. Usually have it shooting bullet holes in 3 shots or less. Speeds wise it depends on your arrow set up of course. HCA has changed the string legnth on the bow from 60 3/4 to 60 3/8 and have upgraded modules for the bow as well. They changed the ibo rating of the bow to 345 which is accurate now. the x11 pro that is coming out hopefully in a couple weeks has been hitting the 355 mark consitantly. The x11 has a 6.5 Bh and the x11 pro has a 5.5 bh. Dont know exactly what the x11 does with the new string and mod set up yet. I have some mods on order but havent received them yet.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Pm when you try the new mods and string. If you'll please. Thank!!


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

Strotherized said:


> Pm when you try the new mods and string. If you'll please. Thank!!


10-4. i am told my hca the change made the bow faster and the draw smoother as well. But i will.


----------



## nhuber7 (Mar 21, 2008)

Got my x11 pro max1 black limbs on order. Also have the new strings with new specs on the way


----------



## Taliesyn (Feb 7, 2012)

Some were asking for pix, here's links to hi-res shots: 

X-11 Pro Wallpaper


X-11 Pro photo in Realtree AP Camo
X-11 Pro in Black
X-11 Pro in Realtree Max 1 Camo 
X-11 shown in Realtree Hardwoods Green

Supreme Pro ELIMINATOR Orange
Supreme Pro ELIMINATOR Red
Supreme Pro ELIMINATOR Blue

Really Nice bows!!


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

nhuber7 said:


> Got my x11 pro max1 black limbs on order. Also have the new strings with new specs on the way


You have a x11 already that you have the new mod and strings on order for?


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Folks,

Having been through ATA 2013, X10 is still THE best bow in the business.

This is not a sales pitch.

If you missed the parallel limb bow and the classics like the Allegiance but half a pound lighter, X-10 is it.
If you want a bow which is fast, accurate, and can mention both words in one sentence, X-10 is it.
If you want a bow which is dead in the hand, and won't tilt or move during the release cycle, X-10 is it.
If you want the best grip in the business, X-10 is it.
If you want the 3 grain per lb warrant, HCA is the only company in the business can claim it.
If you are an archer who does not care about that extra 5fps on the IBO chart, but only wants to get the job done right, X-10 is it.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better. There is a reason the x10 is still in the lineup


----------

